# How to buy Vietnam Stock Market?



## Chika Lesmana (Apr 15, 2016)

I am interested in buying some stock market in vietnam for investment. I dont live in vietnam though... any idea how? Thanks.


----------



## CallumR (Apr 27, 2020)

Find yourself an online stock broker that serves the Vietnamese market and accepts International clients. I use Interactive Brokers.


----------



## CallumR (Apr 27, 2020)

Sorry just checked my Interactive Brokers account and Vietnam is one of the few places they do not operate.


----------



## Chika Lesmana (Apr 15, 2016)

Yup, i don't see any international broker that do vietnam stock. I read somewhere that we need to fly down there and open account with the local broker.


----------



## tinglee (Aug 10, 2020)

You can buy NYSE traded ETF with ticker symbol VNM.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

